# Scalextric or Carrera?



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a dozen or so 1/32 scale slot cars in Scalextric and Carrera. I also have a few other brands that were more money, but I didn't plan to race them. I bought the Monogram Shelby Daytona also and never raced it either. I wondered what the views were between the Scalextric and the Carrera slot cars, because I am no expert on slot cars. I like the Scalextric better myself.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

That depends on which version Carerra you buy. The old ones had weak magnets, were top heavy and were just horrible to run.

The newer crop have much better magnets, sit lower (most of them, not all) and run pretty decent right out of the box.
The way to tell old from new is the Plastic screw that holds them to the base. If it has a Diamond shape it is new style. If it is just straight blade, old unit. Some cars came identical other than this telltale sign.

Scalextric cars, most run very well. The Nascar sidewinders are awesome and can really take a beating. The Ford GT and Boss Mustangs also are rockets.

Monogram makes a couple good running cars as well, the Red Lobster car is the best car out of the package that I have ever bought. Tires are true, magnet sticks well and it is way quiet.

Anyway, get them all out and run them! 
I race Flys, SCX, Anything really.

Have Fun,
Keith


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info Keith. I'll be going to a local hobby store next week to pickup a couple of new 1/32 scale slot cars. I haven't had time to race what I have (no permanent track is set-up).

Take Care......STUTZ


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*Why choose just one?*

Both Carrera and Scalextric are making excellent slot cars. The Carrera cars are typically priced much lower than the Scalextric ones. Carrera tends to make more American cars that I like, specifically muscle cars and will be producing hot rods in 1/32 scale late this year.

I highly recommend that you race some of your cars. They not only look fantastic but are also fun to race. You might want to check out 
www.HomeRacingWorld.com for some interesting ideas.

Rich


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply RMMseven. I did race some cars when I first bought my sets a few years ago. I even bought duplicates of some cars (one to race, and one for a keeper). I found out that when you go to buy the same car that you bang up, it's no longer available or it is made in a different color that you may not like.


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

STUTZ . . .

I may have missed something. Do you intend on racing the things? If so, brings up a whole set of possible issues/answers . . .


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

jas said:


> STUTZ . . .
> 
> I may have missed something. Do you intend on racing the things? If so, brings up a whole set of possible issues/answers . . .


Yes, I plan on racing them. I haven't bought any 1/32 scale slot cars in over 2 years. I have a Scalextric set that I bought and some Carrera cars that I bought at a local hobby store and from eBay. I bought the Monogram Shelby Cobras, but I never raced them. I have a couple on the GT 40's too. Summer is coming, and I won't have a chance to use any of my slot cars, because I don't have a permanent setup.

I plan on buying some new versions at a local hobby store soon, and wanted advice from HT members on the subject of Scalextric or Carrera.

I know there are better brands that run better than these two makers, but I don't want to spend the extra money. I've banged up enough cars already.

Thanks for your replies............STUTZ


----------



## jas (Apr 7, 2006)

Helps a little, typed out long response. And then dawned on me ... track . . . You talk of cars, but what of track?

So, if you are going to expand beyond the Scaley set, as in more or different track. Let us know . . .


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

jas said:


> Helps a little, typed out long response. And then dawned on me ... track . . . You talk of cars, but what of track?
> 
> So, if you are going to expand beyond the Scaley set, as in more or different track. Let us know . . .


Will do. Right now I'm happy with the Mustang and the Camaro Scalextric set that I bought a few years ago. I don't want to think about anymore track at this time with Summer coming. I bought some extra track too.

I can buy a few 1/32 scale slot cars at a local hobby store reasonable because it's not his busy season on those items. The new releases will be coming out in the fall.


----------



## HobbyRI (Feb 10, 2006)

STUTZ said:


> I have a dozen or so 1/32 scale slot cars in Scalextric and Carrera. I also have a few other brands that were more money, but I didn't plan to race them. I bought the Monogram Shelby Daytona also and never raced it either. I wondered what the views were between the Scalextric and the Carrera slot cars, because I am no expert on slot cars. I like the Scalextric better myself.


Some of the later Carrera cars are pretty good runners, but Scalextric cars are usually the best right out of the box.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Be sure to take a look at the Lemans cars from Slot-it. Wouldnt want you to miss out on some of the best performers out there from everything Ive been reading.........I just ordered a couple myself and will be dropping in Digital Modules which are Scaley friendly


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

TGtycopro said:


> Be sure to take a look at the Lemans cars from Slot-it. Wouldnt want you to miss out on some of the best performers out there from everything Ive been reading.........I just ordered a couple myself and will be dropping in Digital Modules which are Scaley friendly


Thanks TGtycopro, I check it out.


----------



## Fishtale (Jun 23, 2006)

If you want to have some fun, run the formula 1 carrera 1/43 scale cars on the scalextric track!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Fishtale said:


> If you want to have some fun, run the formula 1 carrera 1/43 scale cars on the scalextric track!


I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## robert55382 (Aug 5, 2006)

all my are modified to run this way, what a blast


----------



## DustinB (Nov 23, 2005)

the 1/32 cars can you run them on any track? i see theirs a lot of different brand tracks out their can you run the 1/32 on any one?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

DustinB said:


> the 1/32 cars can you run them on any track? i see theirs a lot of different brand tracks out their can you run the 1/32 on any one?


Hey DustinB!

Most 1/32 cars will run on any track. The few exceptions to this are that some cars have deeper flags (the guide for the slot car that goes into the slot) than others and will deslot the car on a track that is not deep enough or of the same manufacturer - I believe Carrera has this problem. Outside of that, to give you an idea, I own a Scalextric 1/32 track and run Scalextric, Slot.It, NINCO, FLY, and even Parma cars on it. Have a Spirit on the way and will check it out for sure, but yes, most all cars are interchangeable with more all tracks.

Hope that helps!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## DustinB (Nov 23, 2005)

*track*

so the carrera is probably not popular to get ?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Carrera is a very good track system but takes up more space than Scalextric as it is made to accommodate both 1/32 and 1/24 slot cars. Each track system has strengths and weaknesses. For example, the hard plastic tracks (Artin & Carrera) are more warp resistant than the soft plastic tracks (Ninco, SCX & Scalextric). The soft plastic tracks are more durable than the hard plastic tracks.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

BRS Hobbies said:


> Carrera is a very good track system but takes up more space than Scalextric as it is made to accommodate both 1/32 and 1/24 slot cars. Each track system has strengths and weaknesses. For example, the hard plastic tracks (Artin & Carrera) are more warp resistant than the soft plastic tracks (Ninco, SCX & Scalextric). The soft plastic tracks are more durable than the hard plastic tracks.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


I totally agree here with Brian's comments. As the guy asked me when I was looking for my track and purchase, what will this track be? Will it have a permanent place with lots of room and be tacked down to plywood? Or will it be a track that you setup, race, and tear down a lot? Depends on the answers to that question which way you should lean more.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

There is also a difference in Old track and New track with scalextric (Classic vs Sport)
Sport has a bit deeper slot and a better system for attaching (and adding power taps also)
Sport can be stepped on and not break where the carrerra and scaley classic are more fragile.

Operating systems also need to be considered.........will you go with a 4 lane track or is a 2 lane track that you can run 6 cars on more appealing?? With Digital you have this option.........TRAFFIC can really change the way you run a race..........Working Pit lanes are nice and lane changers can be placed where a natural overtakeing spot would be (both on the straight, and in the curves)

Digital adds an entirely NEW aspect to Slot cars.................NOW you own the track and whichever lane you want is the lane you move into..........Mandatory Pit stops for fuel/tires etc can now be simulated..........yep, digital is opening up a whole new way of thinking about Slot races.............Now you not only need to be the better driver, you have to also be the smarter driver............Strategy plays an important part in Digital racing............Just like it does in the read McCoy!!!


----------

